# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Wijn met medicatie?

## dotito

ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje?zie ik drink eigenlijk niet zo veel wijn omdat ik dagelijks medicatie moet nemen.maar met een een gelegenheid smaakt het mij toch is om een glaasje te drinken.dat gebeurd mischien 1 of 2keer per jaar.maar toch spookt dat in mijn achterhoofd pillen met drank is niet goed.kan dat kwaad dat je dat zo eens met een gelegenheid doet? :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Dotito,

Je mag gerust 's één glaasje drinken hoor  :Wink: ,
let er gewoon echter op dat als je 'rustgevende' medicatie neemt het sederende/rustgevende,slaperige effect kan versterken door alcohol...
Dus zéker niet met de auto rijden dan!!

Welk soort medicatie moet je nemen als ik vragen mag?
Dan kan ik nl verder zoeken voor je!

Ikzelf neem spierontspanners,zenuwontspanners,ontstekingsremme rs en pijnstilling (en vroeger ook nog antidepressiva ... ik kan gerust af en toe van mijn glaasje rode of witte wijn genieten hoor  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hey Agnes,

alvast bedankt voor u reactie nu weet ik tenminste dat ik eens een glaasje kan drinken met een gelegenheid.wat betreft met mijn medicatie, ik neem van mijn 8jaar depakine chrono. dat is een medicament tegen epilepsie,ik heb dat vroeger gehad maar ik ben nu ondertussen reeds al 11 jaar aanvalsvrij.maar in de bijsluiter staat bij dat je geen alchohol mag drinken.voor de rest neem ik betablokkers en dan mijn pijnpleisters voor mijn hernia.

lieve groetjes, :Embarrassment:  D

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo DOTITO ,ik ook neem pijnstillers ben erkend als pijnpatient ,ik neem codeine en 

epsipam 50mg en citalopram enz. ik neem af en toe wel een glaasje cava en rode wijn , geen mengeling ;wanneer ik voel dat het in mijn hoofd begint te zitten stop ik en drink ik nog alleen water : geen koffie op alchohol want dan ben ik 2dagen ziek  :Mad:  

JE MOET ZELF VOELEN WAAR JE GRENZEN LIGGEN  :Wink:  

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

hallo,
heb altijd gewoon gedronken terwijl ik rustgevende/slaapverwekkende medicijnen kreeg, nooit last gehad, alleen iets suffer, maar sliep daardoor beter.
nu kan ik geen slok alcohol verdragen omdat ik ritalin gekregen heb, je wordt met die combinatie echt knetter in je hoofd
groetjes

----------

